# San Juan River >> Lost Table (~20x84")



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Gonna need to hear the story now.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Leaving us hanging is grounds for a permanent BAN!


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

did Oljeto blow out again?


----------



## Hunderman (Dec 27, 2013)

Launched the Upper Juan with 735 cfs. Camped at Ledge and got hammered with rain. Invited a very wet and cold looking two-person one-boat crew to stay with us. Moved gear up before bed and tied boats up to sand stake anchors as high as possible.
... not enough
The water popped up to 7000k over night. At 4am the river, previously 30 ft away and a good deal down hill from my tent, had jumped to within 5 feet. Ran to check on the main camp "situation" and found... a situation. The big beach was now a tiny strip. Our camp guests kitchen area was deep under water. Thankfully the boats were still there. I had to hold onto the bowlines to find the sandstakes without getting swept away with the current.

Later that morning another group came by after losing their camp at 15.5 to the river and seeking overnight shelter in the cave above the river right beach immediately down stream. We heated up some water so they could warm up with coffee before they boogied downstream.

Only saw two tires and two basketballs float by... 🤔

Pics (if they work) show high water and where it dropped to when it got back down to about 2k (launched at 735 cfs).


----------



## Hunderman (Dec 27, 2013)

zercon said:


> did Oljeto blow out again?


We were camped at Ledge on the upper but yeah, we were really hoping no one was at Oljeto.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

That’s nuts. From the sounds of it though everyone was okay. Which I’m super glad for you guys. Crazy what the weather can do in a very short amount of time!


----------



## Hunderman (Dec 27, 2013)

westwatercuban said:


> That’s nuts. From the sounds of it though everyone was okay. Which I’m super glad for you guys. Crazy what the weather can do in a very short amount of time!


I did a 5 day trip on just the upper. Pretty sure we ran into everyone who was on that section when it happened. Sounds like all the in-canyon campsites were underwater (Midway was a waterfall, 8ft was a mud slide, I expect Prospector was sketchy) but those before were ok (Big Stick, Chinle, etc). Either way, it seems all were ok and, in terms of gear, we only saw two 5gal buckets float by.

No idea about the lower section, hopefully everyone was ok and it blew that sand out of Clay Hills.

*UPDATE* the people who found/returned the ammo cans said the take out was much improved. Weeks ago it was a 100 yard mud walk. Sounds like that dropped down to about 10 feet.


----------



## Heywood (Apr 12, 2019)

So I was on the trip that rescued the ammo cans. We had one intense storm down at twin canyons that got all the side canyons going but really didnt do much for the river. It wasnt until around 7 am that the river started to rise at our location. It came up about 6-10 feet in the eddy in about 2 hours or less. Pretty crazy to see and I can only imagine how scary it was for the folks with a similar rise in less time at 4 am. Anyway we were just about rigged and ready to push off when the ammo cans came through. Two of our crew went and tracked them down. The river was fully of trees, wood, bottles and other manner of floating trash. We had to ride out of the current to keep out of the heavier trash. We went from Twin Canyon to Johns Canyon (10 miles) in less than 2 hours. We were hoping that everyone upstream was okay and speculating on how far the boxes had come. Glad we could get them back to the owners and that everyone was safe. We also saw a nice cooler come down at Jones camp but couldnt rescue that one. We never saw it again so I assume its in lake powel somewhere.


----------

